# Custom from Fern Forks



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I ordered a custom axiom with a ply core and Birdseye maple scales from Tony. Here is what I received.




















So far I still love this slingshot. When I first go it I was surprised because it was smaller than all of my other frames but I shoot it very well now. Thanks Tony!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

